# eure Huchenköder



## Seele (31. Oktober 2012)

Stellt doch mal eure Köder vor die ihr momentan verwendet. Hab mir die letzten Tage paar gebastelt und getestet aber bis auf eine Forelle ging noch nichts. 






Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Lebene Bachneunaugen sind ja 'n gängiger Köder, aber 'n weißes Karnickel?


----------



## Seele (31. Oktober 2012)

Frei nach Rene Marik  
Die teile laufen absolut genial. Gerade in braun und etwas schlanker schauen sie original wie eine Mühlkoppe aus.

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Seele (1. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Und so sieht das Ganze dann unter Wasser im Einsatz aus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2xKh7qAn1U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Läuft doch gut!


----------



## Allround Angla (1. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Hamma, wie hast du den wedel gebaut?

Ich benutze Wobbler und Gummifische. Gerade den Canelle Flexi Shad im Forellendesign kann ich empfehlen.

Wenn du tipps vom Huchenspezi in sachen Köder brauchst, dann geh am besten zu Angelgeräte Kerler nach Landsberg am Lech (http://www.angelgeraete-kerler.de/)

Ist ein schönes geschäft, wo man alles was man zum Huchenangeln braucht findet.

LG und petri


----------



## Seele (1. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Hamma, wie hast du den wedel gebaut?
> 
> Ich benutze Wobbler und Gummifische. Gerade den Canelle Flexi Shad im Forellendesign kann ich empfehlen.
> 
> ...




Da werde ich mir morgen mal wieder Bleikappen holen weil meine aus sind


----------



## Hecht 1995 (1. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

@Seele
Geiler Köder!

Ich hab heute die Huchensaison eingeleutet. Fische meist mit dem guten alten Gummifisch.

http://img221.*ih.us/img221/1978/p1040252ol.jpg

Vielleicht wirds ja diese Saison was mit meinem "ersten" Huchen.
Voriges Jahr im Sommer hab ich einen kleinen mit ca. 30cm gefangen.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Seele (1. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Sehr schönes Bild. 
Ich weiß nicht, Gufis taugen mir nicht, dafür diese Dinger schon viel mehr. 

Bei mir ging auch keiner, außer dann 4 Äschen mit der Fliege


----------



## Seele (2. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

26 Kappen sind gekauft, da kann die Produktion starten


----------



## Allround Angla (2. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

wie baust du die wedel?

mir ist vorletztes jehr ein ca 80er auf nen storm barsch nachgelaufen

lg


----------



## Hecht 1995 (2. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Ich hatte heute den ersten Huchenkontakt.
Hab den Gufi gerade eingekurbelt und bervor ich in rauß hob hab ich ihn nochmal absinken lassen, da schau ich aber oft nicht hin und genau da durchfuhr ein Ruck mein Handgelenk. Als ich hinsah sah ich wie das Wasser spritze und ein kleiner Huchen mir seine rote Seite zeigte. Er blieb aber nicht hängen. Und hatte sicher nicht mehr als 60cm. Ich war, bin trotzdem überglücklich.

LG Lukas


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Ausschließlich Gummis, meist 23er am 50g Kopf.


----------



## Allround Angla (2. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Petri, des glück muss man auch erstmal haben.
Wo fischt du?


----------



## Seele (2. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Fell auf nem Holz befestigen, durchbohren und mit Draht die einzelnen Segmente verbinden. Ist halt Arbeit, aber wie ich finde lohnt sie sich. Sind bestimmt super Köder auf Zander und Hechte, auf Forellen sowieso.


----------



## Hecht 1995 (3. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

@Allround Angla
An einem Fluss in Österreich (Niederösterreich) 

@Seele
Von wo hast du das Fell? Oder bist Jäger?

Kannst vielleicht mal ein paar Bilder machen wie die zu bauen gehen. Wäre ne schöne Beschäftigung im Winter.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Seele (3. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Fliegenbindematerial und habs halt so gekauft. Muss mal schauen wie Produktion läuft  
Wenn ich mal Lust haben sollte bebildere ich das Ganze. Es gibt ne Anleitung vom Huchen Alex im Forum, ich weiß aber nicht ob er die Dinger anders gebaut hat. Leider sind die Bilder verjährt. 

Hat jemand mal sowas zu kaufen gesehen?


----------



## Hecht 1995 (3. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Ja, der Huchen Alex, kenn ihn nur aus den Beiträgen im Forum. 
Er kam, aber aus meiner Gegend.

Leider kann ich ihn nicht mehr kennen lernen.

LG Lukas


----------



## Seele (3. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Deshalb heißt es selber entwickeln und verbessern


----------



## Wurschtsepp (3. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



seele schrieb:


> Fliegenbindematerial und habs halt so gekauft. Muss mal schauen wie Produktion läuft
> Wenn ich mal Lust haben sollte bebildere ich das Ganze. Es gibt ne Anleitung vom Huchen Alex im Forum, ich weiß aber nicht ob er die Dinger anders gebaut hat. Leider sind die Bilder verjährt.
> 
> Hat jemand mal sowas zu kaufen gesehen?



Ja Rosenheimer Angelzentrum kann man sowas kaufn. Aber frag mich nich was für ne Marke die Dinger anbietet.


----------



## Seele (3. November 2012)

Kosten? Und wieviel Gelenke, bzw wie laufen die

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Hecht 1995 (3. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Bei mir gabs heute Fehlalarm.

War mit meinem Cousin fischen, als ich beim 3. Wurf einen zaghaften Biss bekamm und plötzlich was hing.
Dachte zuerst an einen kleinen Huchen und sah auch so aus, es war aber nur eine schöne Barbe mit 64cm.

Gebissen hat sie auf einen Castaic Swim Bait 20cm. Sie hing wirklich im Maulbereich.

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/2005/p1040413g.jpg

LG Lukas


----------



## Wurschtsepp (3. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



seele schrieb:


> Kosten? Und wieviel Gelenke, bzw wie laufen die
> 
> Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus



Um die 15 Euro mit 1nem Gelenk.
Den größeren mit 2 Gelenken für 20 Euro.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (3. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs heute Fehlalarm.
> 
> War mit meinem Cousin fischen, als ich beim 3. Wurf einen zaghaften Biss bekamm und plötzlich was hing.
> Dachte zuerst an einen kleinen Huchen und sah auch so aus, es war aber nur eine schöne Barbe mit 64cm.
> ...



Ne Barbe die aussieht wie n Huchen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hecht 1995 (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

@Wurscht sepp
Im Wasser sah es momentan so aus! Man rechnet ja nicht mit ner Barbe auf einen 20cm Köder.

LG Lukas


----------



## Kretzer83 (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Von wo hast du das Fell? Oder bist Jäger?
> 
> 
> Lg Lukas


schaust mal beim Opelhändler vorbei


----------



## Seele (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Um die 15 Euro mit 1nem Gelenk.
> Den größeren mit 2 Gelenken für 20 Euro.




Da ist ja Wucher, die bau ich ja noch billiger und sicher net schlechter von Hand.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



seele schrieb:


> Da ist ja Wucher, die bau ich ja noch billiger und sicher net schlechter von Hand.



Stellst du ne Anleitung zum Selberbauen rein oder kann man bei dir kaufen?    bzw wie schwer sind die dinger? Lassen sich die Fellbündel auch werfen?


----------



## Seele (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

1. Wenn ich mal Lust und Zeit dazu habe werde ich denke ich mal was rein stellen.
2. Darf ich hier keine Werbung machen und ich bin ja kein Händler 
3. Ich hab verschiedenste Größen ab 11g, darunter machts meines erachtens keinen Sinn.
4. Die lassen sich weiter als jeder andere Köder werfen, da sich das Fell mit Wasser voll saugt und er wie ein Torpedo durch die Luft fliegt.


----------



## Hecht 1995 (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Heute wurde an der Stelle wo der kleine Huchen bei mir gebissen hat einer mit 65cm gefangen.
Natürlich wieder released.

War ziemlich sicher der vom letztem mal.

Ich geh heute noch, vielleicht beißen mit der Sonne die gerade hervor kommt die großen.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Seele (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Also ich hab ja auch schon am Lech gefischt, aber der Huchenbestand bei euch ist schon sehr hoch anscheinend.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Wenn man alle Barben für Huchen hält mit sicherheit   
Scherz


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Wenn man alle Barben für Huchen hält mit sicherheit
> Scherz



Vorallem ist das Verhalten im Drill dann doch etwas anders...
Aber ne Barbe auf 20er Sb hat man auch nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Seele (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Ja Barben geben nen geileren Drill


----------



## Hecht 1995 (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

@ Wurschtsepp
Ich wette du hättest an meiner Stelle genau so zuerst an einen kleinen Huchen gedacht, wenn man einen Fisch nur schemenhaft sieht und er einen 20er Castaic genommen hat.

Den Bestand würd ich nicht als hoch bezeichnen. Man muss nur wissen wo die Fische sind und dann oft gehen.

Letzte saison hatte ich nicht einen Biss. Dafür hab ich einen rauben gesehen, das ist schon ein Spektakel für sich.


----------



## Seele (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Also Huchen kann man im tiefen Wasser echt mal mit Barben verwechseln, vor allem wenns richtig große mit 70-80cm sind. 
Bei uns haben sie anscheinend in letzter Zeit paar richtig große Forellen gefangen weil ich schon lang keinen mehr gesehen habe.......


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Wenn du tipps vom Huchenspezi in sachen Köder brauchst, dann geh am besten zu Angelgeräte Kerler nach Landsberg am Lech (http://www.angelgeraete-kerler.de/)
> 
> Ist ein schönes geschäft, wo man alles was man zum Huchenangeln braucht findet.



Da kommen Kindheitserinnerungen hoch:

Über ihn war vor ca.20 Jahren mal ein Artikel im Blinker.

Er hatte damals in seinem Laden einen vorbeifließenden Bach zum Aquarium gemacht und u.a. richtig dicke (selbstgefangene) Huchen drin.
Gibt´s das noch?

Wenn ja, wäre mir der Laden mal einen Besuch wert...

EDIT:
Langzeitgedächtnis funktioniert noch!
Hab den Artikel gerade auf seine Homepage entdeckt:
Unter "Zeitungsberichte", "Herr der Huchen".


----------



## Seele (4. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Er hat ein Aquarium vorn draußen mit 50 000 Liter. Sind momentan zwei große Huchen drin. 
Drinnen hat er nur noch ein Rinnsal mit paar Köfis.


----------



## Allround Angla (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Da sind nicht nur Huchen drin, auch Barben, Urige Forellen, Meter Hecht, Monster Aal, Barsche, Brasse...

@seele: sind das nicht 3 Huchen?

lg


----------



## Seele (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Also ich hab nur 2 gesehen und die sieht man recht eindeutig. Ein großer Hecht ist noch drin, ein größerer Aal, eklige Forellen, Goldforelle, paar Barsche, kleine Forellen, Futterfisch und ne Freiwasserbarbe. 

Aber jetzt mal wieder BTT


----------



## ohneLizenz (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

22 cm gummifisch und grosser haken?

passt der in das maul von einem huchen?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Hallo 



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> 22 cm gummifisch und grosser haken?
> 
> passt der in das maul von einem huchen?


 
so eine Größe verputzt ein Huchen locker. Die Hauptnahrungsquelle der Huchen dürften ja sowieso die 35 cm Regenbogenforellen aus dem allgegewärtigen "put&take-Zirkus" sein.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## ohneLizenz (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

OK ... muss ja ein gewaltiger raeuber dann sein


----------



## Kunstköderfreak (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Moin.
Davon ganz abgesehen wird der GuFi ja beim einnehmen gefaltet. Beim Hechtangeln ist es mir auch schon oft passiert, dass ein ca. 60 er auf einen 25 cm GuFi gegangen ist. Kommt relativ häufig vor.

Petri Heil und liebe Grüße aus dem wunderschönen Ostfriesland !

Kunstköderfreak


----------



## Seele (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Also das packt der Huchen loooocker. Das Maul von nem guten Huchen ist schon sehr gewaltig und wenn sie drauf schießen sind sie ja auch nicht gerade zimperlig.


----------



## Gigi23 (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

3" Fish Arrow TOP KÖDER


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Und höchstwarscheinlich jede Menge verangelte Huchenschniepel, den knallt sich ja sogar ein 50er bis in den Magen...


----------



## carpjunkie (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Sach mal seele,
kannst du nicht den Haken von deinem Kanickel
oben rauf binden oder geht das nicht?
Könnt mir vorstellen, dass sie sonst recht schnell stumpf
bei bodenkontakt werden oder?


----------



## carpjunkie (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Und höchstwarscheinlich jede Menge verangelte Huchenschniepel, den knallt sich ja sogar ein 50er bis in den Magen...



meinst du wirklich dass er schonmal nen Huchen gefangen hat?? |rolleyes


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Gibts ja im Rhein jede Menge |rolleyes


----------



## Seele (6. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> Sach mal seele,
> kannst du nicht den Haken von deinem Kanickel
> oben rauf binden oder geht das nicht?
> Könnt mir vorstellen, dass sie sonst recht schnell stumpf
> bei bodenkontakt werden oder?




Nein, das geht wegen den Gelenken nicht. Der ist sehr flexibel. Aber ja das stimmt, es muss entweder regelmäßig nach geschliffen werden oder du tauschst die Haken aus. Aber wenn du richtig Huchen fischst, dann verlierst ihn eh vorher |supergri
Denke mit einem Einzelhaken hast das Problem nicht und wesentlich weniger Hänger, aber die Fehlbissquote ist denk ich auch höher, was ja sehr schlecht ist. Eine andere möglichkeit ist leicht geschränkte Haken zu verwenden, dann trifft er nicht auf jedem Stein mit der Spitze auf. Aber ich bin noch schwer am Forschen und am Suchen. Da brauch ich eh noch eure Hilfe


----------



## Seele (6. November 2012)

So Material ist da und ich wollte mal testen, sieht glaube ich ganz vernünftig aus.





Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Huchenfreak (6. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

@Seele:

Sieht top aus! Kompliment!


----------



## robdasilva (12. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Hallo,

hab am Wochenende einen Wedler vom Seele testen dürfen. Muss sagen laufen meines Erachtens super. Die kann man ganz super über den Grund hüpfen lassen, laufen schon beim geringsten Zug top.
Super Arbeit Seele.

Gruss Rob
Gruss Rob


----------



## redlem (12. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



seele schrieb:


> Eine andere möglichkeit ist leicht geschränkte Haken zu verwenden, dann trifft er nicht auf jedem Stein mit der Spitze auf. Aber ich bin noch schwer am Forschen und am Suchen. Da brauch ich eh noch eure Hilfe



Das sieht doch schon sehr gut aus, grad mit der Beweglichkeit.
Ich versuch vor Allem mit dem Pulsieren/Aufblähen bei der Führung zu arbeiten....


Bei mir schaut's dann so aus...

Die Bleibeschwerung fällt variabel aus.


----------



## Arowana (13. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Guten Morgen,

So ein tolles Thema und ich seh's erst jetzt. Ich verwende am liebsten Gummis und Wobbler ab 15 cm und in möglichst natürlichen Farben. Habe vor ein paar tagen einen Kleinen auf 16cm Gummi gefangen (Bild ist im PLZ 8 - thread). Die Sorge dass ein 20cm Köder zu groß ist, ist völlig unbegründet. Man beangelt einen Fisch der ab 90cm bis 1m erst interessant wird.

Ich habe immer mal wieder die Spinnerei mir eine huchentaugliche Fliegenausrüstung zukaufen. Komme aber immer wieder davon ab, weil ich der Sache nicht ganz traue (und nicht im Geld schwimme  )

Das mit den Barben ist im Lech auch ganz witzig. An manchen Stellen kann man bis in 2m auf den Grund sehen und beobachten, wie große Barben den Gummi attackieren.

Max


----------



## Wurschtsepp (17. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Servus Seele, war heute beim Fisherman in München. Da hab ich genau das selbe gesehn was du baust. Nennt sich Huchenwedel. Kann man mit verschieden großen Bleiköpfen dort kaufen. Anbei nen Bild... Sorry für die schlechte Qualität. Bei der Auswahl hatte ich keine ruhige Hand fürs Foto machen


----------



## Seele (17. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Stimmt hab ich mal was gehört, dass es welche von Leitner gibt. Was kost der Spaß??? Weißt wieviel Gelenke drin sind??
Ich hab mal wieder ein Video gedreht, aber ich erspare es euch, sooo viel sieht man auch nicht. 
Hab heute im Rob ein neues Modell vorgeführt und der läuft mal richtig genial. Den kann man sogar auf Hecht schleppen.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (17. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

17,95 €  glaub ich... sieht man unten rechts auf dem Bild. 
Hatte glaub ich 1x gelenk. 
Das Hechtschleppmodel interessiert mich  ....
Gruß Jonas


----------



## Seele (17. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Puh, saftige Preise bei einem Gelenk, meine haben bis zu 4 Gelenke, weil mit einem laufen die nicht besonders. 
Was heißt Schleppmodell, wir waren uns einig den kann man schleppen. Aber da kann man glaub ich noch viel entwickeln und verfeinern.


----------



## Hecht 1995 (22. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Was tut sich bei euch?

Letztes Wochenende hatte mein Cousin einen Biss von einem kleinem.
Konnte es schön aus einer erhöhte Position beobachten, wie der Huchen plötzlich hinter dem Köder her schoß, aber dann leider nicht sorichtig zubeißen wollte.
Nur ein bisschen in den Schwanz.

LG Lukas


----------



## Seele (22. November 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Noch keinen gesehen. Paar schöne Hänger hatte ich  
Hab schon gehofft, dass der Hänger sich mal in Bewegung setzt, aber nix...


----------



## Hecht 1995 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Hatte von euch schon jemand Kontakt?
Bis jetzt hatte ich keinen mehr, aber vielleicht heute am späten Nachmittag noch.

LG Lukas


----------



## hauki (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Schöne Wedler und Bunnies!

Fische selbst mit der Fliegenrute und auch mit der Spinnrute auf Huchen. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich auch wieder basteln. Die heisse Phase der Saison steht unmittelbar bevor!

Petri Heil
/hauki


----------



## Allround Angla (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Am Sonntag hab ich auch mal Kontakt gehabt. Als ich nen Fin S vor mir zupfte schoss ein ca 60cm langer Huchen aus der Tiefe. Hatte den Köder voll inhaliert aber beim anhieb versenkte ich den haken im Gummi selbst, naja jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wo er wohn XD


----------



## c032851 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Hi zusammen, 
mir ging am Wochenende ein knapp maßiger Jüngling auf einen Salmo- Wobbler. Wunderschöner Fisch - durfte aber natürlich wieder schwimmen. Trotz dem 70er Schonmaß in Bayern - Huchen gehen erst bei 90 an ....

Wünsche Euch (und mir) weiternin viel Ausdauer !!

Gruß
Mac


----------



## Seele (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Der sieht echt super aus. Petri.


----------



## c032851 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Am Wochenende geht´s ans Wedler bauen...

Gruß
Mac#h


----------



## c032851 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Unser Kater ist schon ganz nervös...

Gruß Mac#h


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

gelöscht


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Mit Abstand mein bester Köder.



Der Wobbler imitiert den Huchen aber auch wirklich super.


----------



## c032851 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Hammer- Fisch, Petri !!
Was haste denn  für´n Wobbler- Verschleiß pro Saison  ?


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Danke:q

es ist gar nicht schlimm. In diesem Jahr waren es nur 2.


----------



## c032851 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Das Jahr ist ja noch jung...:q


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

@hehe nein seit Oktober.


----------



## c032851 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Ich weiss es entspricht zwar nicht ganz der Etikette, aber fischt jemand regelmäßig mit Köderfisch auf Huchen ?

Mich würd mal ein Vergleich Kunstköder/Naturköder interessieren...


----------



## c032851 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Gar keiner?


----------



## allegoric (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*



c032851 schrieb:


> Unser Kater ist schon ganz nervös...
> 
> Gruß Mac#h




voll geil


----------



## Hecht 1995 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Mit Köderfisch wirst nicht viel freude haben, außer du fischt ihn aktiv. Huchen fressen nur Lebende Fische.

Was für ein Wobbler ist das? Für gute Köder bin ich immer offen.

LG Lukas


----------



## DTF72 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem BBZ Swimbait (15cm) von Spro gemacht. Den im "Hechtdekor" habe ich diesen Oktober in Slowenien (nein, kein Put and Take-Huchen aus der Sava Bohinka ;-)) mit Wahnsinnserfolg eingesetzt: fünf Huchen in vier Tagen, davon zwei Meterfische....
Grüße,
Frank


----------



## c032851 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

@Hecht 1995
Ja klar, ich denke am System aktiv gefischt wird mit Köfi sicher die bessere Methode sein, aber:
Immer wieder werden bei uns im Lech Huchen nachts beim Aalrutten- Fischen gefangen, d.h. toter Köfi am Grund - also kann mann´s auch nicht komplett außschliessen...

Gruß Mac#h


----------



## c032851 (20. September 2013)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Tja, ich hol den Trööt mal wieder aus der Versenkung - ist ja bald wieder soweit, (jiiiippppiiiii....!!!)

Na wie sieht´s denn aus bei Euch - auch schon wieder in Vorfreude?

Hab mir diese Saison vorgenommen komplett auf Selbsbau- Wedler zu setzen, schau mer mal (tat da Franzl sagen)

Und Ihr...?

Gruß
Mac


----------



## Allround Angla (10. September 2014)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Ich hols mal hoch  gibts irgendwas neues


----------



## Kretzer83 (10. September 2014)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/Rmw_-V9Gf7A/0.jpg


----------



## Bobster (10. September 2014)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Sehr zweideutiges Bild 

 Aber nun gut , der Huchen ist ja auch nur ein Fisch #c

 Frisst der die jetzt mit Schale.....|kopfkrat
 oder wartet er bis da jetzt so ein P...el rauskommt
 und beist zu


----------



## Allround Angla (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

War schon jemand draußen


----------



## Seele (18. November 2014)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Ja aber mit mäßigem Erfolg. Einen beim Forellenfischen verloren und sonst zwei Mal nichts. War aber zu total unmöglichen Zeiten. Ich denke jetzt sollten aber die ersten Meldungen langsam eintreffen, die heiße Zeit hat begonnen.


----------



## Allround Angla (18. November 2014)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*

Ja  heute erstmal zum Kerler neue Rolle bespulen und Kleinteile holen, dann probier Ichs morgen auch mal


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*




Endlich hat's bei mir geklappt
Mein erster Huchen pünktlich als Geburtstagsgeschenk 
Ist zwar kein Riese aber Fisch ist Fisch und wunderschön ist er auch

LG


----------



## Huchenfreak (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: eure Huchenköder*






20cm handmade Wobbler


----------

